
Star Trek's LCARS could become your virtual assistant - mchilson
http://www.cnet.com/news/star-treks-lcars-could-become-your-virtual-assistant/
======
rootbear
I first heard about a project, at Microsoft, I think, about twenty years ago
that used recordings of a specific person's voice as the basis for a synthetic
voice. In that work, the person had to record a set of utterances that covered
all necessary phonemes. I believe they also got reasonable results from
recordings of historic figures, but it's more work. At the time, I speculated
that if we ever had AIs on space ships they would sound like Majel Barrett
because all of the Star Trek fans would expect that! I'm glad to see that they
are actually trying to do this now. I think Mrs. Roddenberry would be amused.

